# 2008 Headlamps: comprehensive list and details



## half-watt

2008 Models:

ZebraLight H50-P4 and H50-Q5 [Cree]
Zebralight H30-Q5 [Cree] [Note: at this point in time, -P4 no longer listed on ZL website]
Dosun H1 [Cree]
Browning Nitro [Rebel 100]
Browning Phantom [Rebel 70]
Streamlight Argo HP C4 [Cree]
Streamlight Argo C4 [Cree]
Princeton Tec Eos II [Rebel???]
Black Diamond Spot [Cree]
Black Diamond Icon [Cree]
Primus PrimeLite Race [Rebel]
Petzl Myo XP [SSC]
Energizer Hardcase [Cree]
Energizer E^2 Lithium [Cree]
[Coleman] eXponent Mini [Cree]
Coleman 3xAAA LED Headlamp [Cree XR-C 55lumen -- NAME taken directly fr/the Coleman Website]

[Note: at this point in time, these are the only ones i own and have some small measure of first-hand experience with.]


OTHER BRIGHT LED only [*not* Hybrid incand-LED ] HL's *NOT* MENTIONED ABOVE as '08 MODELS:

Aug '08 Princeton Tec Apex/ApexPro [Rebel] ****NOT YET RELEASED****
Petzl RXP [SSC???] ****NOT YET AVAILABLE**** in the good ol' USofA
'08 Princeton Tec Apex/ApexPro *INTERIM* 3W 80 lumen release/model [Lumileds Luxeon]
'07 Princeton Tec Apex Extreme 3W 70 lumen 8xAA (in 2x4xAA parallel-series arrangement) [Lumileds Luxeon]
Brunton L3 (previously the Silva L1) 3W [Lumileds Luxeon???]
Brunton L5 5W [K2]

[Note: the arbitrary 3W requirement excludes the 1W Mammut Lucido TX1 and TX1 Belt HLs, both of which i own and are quite usable due to the optics, though i still prefer the PT Apex, for instance, over either incarnation of the TX1, i.e. belt or belt-less]
[Note: there may be others, but, off the top of my head w/o checking my storage bins, these are the only 3W+ all LED HL's i own that i havent' "upgraded" by purchasing their newer '08 versions/models/releases]

***************************************************************
ADDITIONAL DETAILS (mostly Mfr. claimed):

*2008 Models:
=========

Black Diamond Icon [Cree] *
* -----------------------------------------------

Petzl Myo XP [SSC] *
* -----------------------------------------------

'08 Princeton Tec Apex/ApexPro *INTERIM* 3W 80 lumen release/model [Lumileds Luxeon] *
* -----------------------------------------------

'07 Princeton Tec Apex Extreme 3W 70 lumen 8xAA (in 2x4xAA series-parallel cfg.) [Lumileds Luxeon] *
* -----------------------------------------------

Black Diamond Spot [Cree] *
Cree 1W (seems much brighter in my particular unit), plus...
3x5mm White LED
3xAAA fronted mounted batteries.
~3oz w/batteries

MODES: 
1W HI: ???lm ==> 50h 
1W MED: ???lm ==> 150h
1W LO: ???lm ==> 200h
3x5mm HI: ???lm ==> 100h
3x5mm MED: ???lm ==> 120h
3x5mm LO: ???lm ==> 145h

Distances at stated times:
1W Cree
t-0 / t-30min / t-10h	
100m / 80m / 35m	
70m / 60m / 34m	
50m / 50m / 34m	

3x5mm White LEDs
t-0 / t-30min / t-10h	
23m / 20m / 15m	
17m / 14m / 12m	
12m / 11m / 11m	


UI:
Classic BD ON-OFF-ON-OFF sequence w/FULL BUTTON PRESSES.
Classic BD HI-MED-LO-FLASH sequence w/partial (i.e., half) button presses.

personally, i don't care for this particular UI. i wish that it "remembered" the mode like the BD Icon does. i wish all BD HLs remembered not only the mode, but also the light level (which none of them do). however, given everything positive about the new '08 BD Spot, this is really a very minor "crab" - one that i'm quite willing to live with.
this has to be the brightest 1W headlamp that i've ever seen. if someone told me that it was a 3W HL (the BD website state 1w), i would definitely believe them. even the 5mm appear quite bright.

the beam pattern has a VERY BRIGHT hotspot and a very nice ample spillbeam. on this misty night, the spillbeam was clearly delineated as a large round noticeably dimmer circular area (about 50' or 60' feet diameter at ~60' distance). the spillbeam is still quite usable though it covers a large area.

the central hotspot throws like crazy (for a 1W HL, that is). it easily reaches out 150'+ feet and illuminates objects at 150' (not brightly, but not dimly). the stand of trees i use for my 60' testcase were very brightly illuminated by the Spot's spot even though there was a VERY light fog/mist present during the use/test.

MED *AND* LO are more than sufficiently bright to use for hiking by night using a 60' desired viewing distance as a criteria. the spillbeam on LO is noticeably dimmer, but still bright enough, IMO, to prevent the night fr/totally closing in on the user and causing tunnel vision.

the hotspot and the spillbeam are perfectly, IMO, and for my particular purposes and criteria, PERFECT.

the 3x5mm LEDs are quite usable as well on both HI and MED for hiking. they produce a total flood beam that easily illuminates the ground 20' to 30' in front of the user. since they are all flood, pointing them out into the darkness where the trees are sparser, or less dense, causes the night to swallow up the light. however, if one were to keep the light directed downward or if the trees and foliage are thicker/denser, then enough light gets reflected back to the eyes so that one could hike on either 3x5mm HI or 3x5mm MED settings.

in fact, on 3x5mm LO i could still hike, but i wanted a bit more light just to be sure that i wasn't missing anything. walking a distinct path is quite easy to do on 3x5mm LO.

my particular '08 BD Spot is so bright, i think maybe it's a 3W emitter, but is labelled a 1W so as not to cut into the '08 BD Icon sales??? this is my opinion only based upon the brightness of my particular '08 BD Icon. if this is true, both for the aforementioned hypothetical reason and since it is running off of 3xAAA cells instead the Icon's 3xAA power source, it's a bit more underdriven for it is certainly NOT as bright as my '08 BD Icon. 

the '0 PT EosII is a wonderful HL, and was my favorite lightweight 3xAAA HL for a couple of weeks or so until i received the '08 BD Spot. probably, at this point in time, this is by far the first HL i would reach for if i were to take a 2-3 day "out and about" trek in the forest. if i were out for a longer period of time, i would probably opt for a larger and heavier 3xAA HL. it really is that impressive, especially when the price is taken into account. IMO, the '08 BD Spot is a really good value at $40.

in my mind, the only unanswered question about the '08 Spot at this point in time is the burntime. historically, my experience has shown me that BD greatly overstates its burntimes, particularly when the HL is not primarily one used for hiking and not just for more localized task/proximity lighting in camp. even if this situation is true, this problem would be somewhat mitigated by the fact that MED or LO o.p. levels are all that is required in nearly all cases of how i used the '08 Spot.

* -----------------------------------------------

ZebraLight H50-P4 [Cree XR-E] *
1xAA alk., NiMH, limited 14500 Li-ion support
1xAA self-contained in body of light
$39
58g/2oz
LO: 2lm ==> 84h
MID: 10lm ==> 19h
HI: 50lm ==> 2h 20m
[OTF lumens and burntime on Sanyo 2700 NiMH; same o.p. levels w/shorter burntime on 14500]
no reflector or optics, so, pure 120deg flood in all modes
[tail] twisty only operation
* -----------------------------------------------

ZebraLight H50-Q5 [Cree XR-E] *
1xAA alk., NiMH, limited 14500 Li-ion support
1xAA self-contained in body of light
$49
58g/2oz
LO: 2.6lm ==> 84h
MID: 13lm ==> 19h
HI: 66lm ==> 2h 20m
[OTF lumens and burntime on Sanyo 2700 NiMH; same o.p. levels w/shorter burntime on 14500]
no reflector or optics, so, pure 120deg flood in all modes
[tail] twisty only operation
* -----------------------------------------------

Zebralight H30-Q5 [Cree] *
regulated o.p.
1xCR123A or 1xRCR123A / 16340 Li-ion
cell is self-contained in body of light
$49
40g/1.4oz w/batt ::: 62g/2.2oz w/batt & headband
LO: OTF 4lm (5.5 bulb lumens) ==> 87h
MID: OTF 20lm (27 bulb lumens) ==> 21h
HI: OTF 80lm (110 bulb lumens) ==> 2h 30m
no reflector or optics, so, 80 deg pure flood in all modes
[head] clickie operation
* -----------------------------------------------

Browning Nitro [Rebel 100] *
Rebel 100 w/optics
4x5mm LEDs (2 red; 2 blue)
1xCR123A 
fronted mounted battery
headband + mounting bracket w/clip (for use on a stiff ballcap brim/visor, or pack-belt, pack-strap webbing, or some other web gear).

MODES:
HI white	2.5h	135 lumen [square-ish "spot" beam pattern; very BRIGHT; IMO, appears to be NO EXAGGERATION of lumen o.p. to my eye.]
"LO" white (really a MED - appears, to the eye, to be about 1/2 the brightness of HI white) so, maybe ???5h??? (if it's 1/2 as bright) ??lm
2x5mm red	12h	
2x5mm blue	12h	

battery compartment ROTARY switch coupled with top mounted push-push button operates the HL. if the top button is left in the latched ON position, the HL can be switch on and off w/the rotary switch. once an ON mode is selected w/the rotary switch, the top button can turn the HL ON and OFF in that Rotary switch SELECTED MODE.

both LO and HI white beams are square and have a very sharply defined cut-off with an extremely dim, essentially unusable spillbeam. at 60' the square spot is not real large, but is NOT too tiny to be usable. anything in that bright square spot is brightly illuminated easily visible on HI at 60' and on LO the square spot dimly illuminates anything in it. by dimly, here is what i mean: you can see objects, but NOT make out much detail. i definitely don't have to strain to make out what i'm looking at. i know what it is i'm seeing, but can't make out a lot of detail - it is more than just a silhouette, however. the brain's innate pattern recognition ability is NOT needed to automagically decipher the image. it's quite clear at 60' on "LO" white what it is that i'm seeing. this is plenty of light for my usual purposes if i'm hiking or just taking a stroll.

so, "LO" white is still bright. as such, there is generally not much need to use HI white, thus extended the burntime a bit. the optics give LO white the "punch"/throw that some other HL's have on their MED o.p. level (especially pre-Cree/SSC/Rebel HLs). if the Nitro can get at least 5h on "LO" white, then this make the Nitro a viable option for use if one is trying to get back to a hunting lodge after dark or out to a tree stand before sunrise, or just taking a half-night long hike/stroll.

lack of a TRUE low WHITE (as in a very dim hi-powered LED, or one or two 5mm white LEDs) makes this HL less useful than it might otherwise be as, for my purposes (YMMV), the RED and BLUE beams' color distortion sometimes makes this unacceptable for my task/proximity lighting purposes.

examined the Nitro closely. there are four screw on the back of the "head" to separate it into two parts. i appears that removing those four screws will allow the Nitro HL to be separated into at least three distinct parts: the back, the front, and the battery compartment.

the 5mm LEDs are located just forward of the battery compartment. the batt. compartment would definitely require removal/separation fr/the front in order to gain access to the 5mm LEDs. it might be worth a shot.

the 2x5mm blue LEDs are usable for walking a relatively smooth path in the dark. out at 10-15 feet, or so, the blue appears a lot dimmer and is not as objectionable to me. however, it is still blue light and color distortion is ineveitable - something, i really dislike (YMMV). up close, however, like for task lighting (setting up a tarp/tent, for instance) or anything else at arms length, the blue is overwhelming to me. however, one can switch over the the 2x5mm RED LED mode when illuminating anything this close (and a bit further). of course, other than making one feel like "Rambo" and slightly/partially preserving (the red is too bright for an astronomer to want to use it; or a true military application also - it's just too bright) a bit one's dark adaption, the RED LEDs usefulness is somewhat reduced since they also cause color distortion. YMMV. 
* -----------------------------------------------

Browning Phantom 70 [Rebel 70] *
1xAA front mounted
Rebel 70 white LED
3 5mm colored LEDs (red, grn, blue)
headband + mounting bracket w/clip (for use on a stiff ballcap brim/visor, or pack-belt, pack-strap webbing, or some other web gear).

MODES:
HI white 80yd/73m	70lm	3h NiMH (Mfr. claimed) & ~1.5h alk.*(*my CONTINUOUS burn test; no resting)
1x5mm red	25h	
1x5mm grn	25h	
1x5mm blue	25h	

flip-over plastic diffuser can be positioned over the hi-pwr'd WHITE LED, or over the cluster of three 5mm colored LEDs, but NOT over both (i.e. white and colored cluster) at the same time. the diffuser will always cover one side or the other (i.e. white, or colored) of the HL.
single button operation cycles through all modes (i.e., white followed by all colored LEDs in sequence which i forget at the moment) before turning OFF - a minor "crab" of mine.
* -----------------------------------------------

Streamlight Argo HP C4 [Cree] *
excellent regulation, even on HI (which we've come to expect fr/this HL - even in pre-C4 years)
1xCR123A front mounted
1x17670 Li-ion will fit also (my guess, i could be wrong, is that due to the lower cell voltage would probably relatively quickly lose regulation, but end up w/a LONGER continuously, but very slowly & thus unnoticeable to the eye and mind, decreasing brightness burntime which could be useful)

MODES:
LO (33%)	30h	18 lumens	
HI (100%)	6h reg + 3h	55 lumens->52lm @ 6h	

nice hot spot w/good, broad, relatively bright spillbeam on HI
dimmer, but still nice hot spot (IMO, makes this as useful as some 25lm to 30lm lights which have a less focused central "spot"), w/broad, but perhaps for some (like me, for instance) too dim spillbeam for filling in at a distance when on LO.

cycles fr/LO to HI to OFF. LO first, followed by brighter modes - my fav. way for a light to work. also, no mostly useless flashing modes. Hoo-ah!! (or Hoo-yah!! depending upon your branch of service).
* -----------------------------------------------

Streamlight Argo C4 [Cree] *
3xAAA front mounted
MODES:
HI (100%)	7h	56 lumens
MED (45%)	11h	25 lumens
LO (20%)	20h	11 lumens

SO MUCH IMPROVED over the pre-C4 version. this one is really a pleasant surprise. pre-C4 was very poor, IMO. almost didn't purchase this one, but took a chance based upon the specs. very glad that i did. for me and my particular uses, it is a more usable HL than its ArgoHP C4 "cousin" due to the very usable MED o.p. mode (lacking in the two-mode HI/LO ArgoHP C4). having this MED o.p. mode on this HL means that for my primary use (nighttime trekking), i can use MED o.p. mode and extend burntime versus having to use HI o.p. mode like i need to on the ArgoHP C4. 

as compared to the ArgoHP C4, my particular Argo C4 has a slightly-2-somewhat broader hotspot (with no perceivable lessening of Lux/brightness despite their very similar, on HI, lumen o.p. claims) than my particular ArgoHP C4. this is NOT a big plus, as my ArgoHP C4 is just fine also.

wrong illumination order (i.e. HI-2-LO instead of LO-2-HI as in its "cousin" the ArgoHP C4) for my tastes/preferences, but at least there is no flashing mode - which i prefer to be lacking in most lights.
* -----------------------------------------------

Princeton Tec Eos II [Rebel???] *
regulated
1W Rebel????
3xAAA front mounted batts
3.7oz

MODES:
HI=187' ; 6.5h(??? my "guesstimate", 2-2.5h reg. + 4-4.5h unreg ???) ; 50lumens
LO=56' ; 60h	

vastly improved in '08; everything i liked about the original Eos AND nothing i didn't PLUS some GREAT IMPROVEMENTS. looks like PT has a better understanding (than most of its competitors) of what most backpackers require and desire in a smaller, lighter weight HL. thanks for listening PT!! much appreciated.

GREATLY improved beam pattern; reduction in modes to just two (no more nearly useless flashing mode, meaning what pct. of the time did one actually use the flashing mode? but, that's just my perspective - if i was "down" in the field, i might actually wish i had a flashing signal mode!!)

same big button w/good tactile feel that the original Eos had; can operated w/gloves on; timed press+hold for OFF. press+release cycles from HI to LO (wish it went fr/LO-2-HI - close, but no cigar; IMO, next time i bet PT will get it right in this respect). i just close my eyes when turing the EosII on so the HI o.p. level doesn't blow away any acquired dark adaptation. however, this old man forgets every now and then and so LO o.p. level appears to be dimmer (too dim at times) for a while until pupils react and expand (slower in this old man), and full rhodopsin reserves are built back up (this takes some time in an old geezer like me).

frosted optics producing a much floodier beam pattern than the original Eos. There is a slight hotter central spot, more noticeable on HI than on LO. also, much easier to notice in light fog or mist. IMO, a *PERFECT beam pattern* for general nighttime trekking (NOT enough throw for some applications such as SAR and perhaps nighttime orienteering/racing). softer, less distinct hotspot transitioning very nicely to a relatively bright, ample, more than sufficient BEAUTIFUL spillbeam. on HI, 60+ feet is quite brightly illuminated by the EosII. on LO, i couldn't even make out trees at 60'. the claimed Mfr. claimed 56' was probably down around the 0.25lx level (assuming PT uses the new standard adopted by some HL Mfrs) and NOT usable at all. 20' to 30' out was dimly lit - one could see the ground which reflected back the light, but when looking out straight ahead (w/the light aimed there too, of course), the blackness just swallowed up the light. LO mode is far more appropriate for task/proximity lighting purposes, and for walking a distinct path. for me, it won't work when hiking indistinct, unfamiliar trails and attempting to pick out faded, low contrast blazes on tree trunks and rocks which mark turns/bends in the trail. i would probably miss a blaze and wander off of a trail if the vegetation was sparse enough to not alert me that i was now off the trail.

for a very short time was my favorite 3xAAA HL until i purchased an '08 BD Spot. now, the EosII is second (might still be first due to that great beam pattern, but, for my purposes, the lack of a MED o.p. level relegates the EosII to second place - unless HI o.p. burntime is 2x as great as w/the original Eos; i haven't yet demonstrated this HI burn time to myself yet). so the EosII is in 2nd place just ahead of the SL Argo C4. the EosII however has surpassed the Petzl Tikka XP, IMO. the Tikka XP definitely needs to upgrade to a SSC emitter if it is to be, once again, a "player", so to speak, in the small, lightweight, hi-powered HL category.

only question in my mind ("the jury is still out", so to speak) is whether HI o.p. level burns any longer than the Original Eos. my guess is either no or marginally so, since the more efficient Rebel(???) LED is putting out twice the Mfr. claimed Lumens of the original Eos, hence the drive current is probably about the same. so, my guess is that burntime on HI ought to be about the same. if so, i would have preferred it if a MED mode was retained, as for my purposes, i could hike by MED, but LOW (given the sizable field of illumination with the new EosII which spreads the light out MUCH more than the original Eos) doesn't provide the LUX "punch", so to speak, to enable me to see clearly enough as far as i would like to. 

if one liked the original Eos, one will fall madly in love w/the EosII, i reckon. if burntime on HI is sufficient for your purposes, and/or LO o.p. level is sufficient for your uses, then look no further than the Eos II is my suggestion. IMO, this is a nearly perfect lightweight HL (for my purposes i'd call it perfect if it had a MED o.p. level, or if the HI burntime turns out to be 2x greater than the original Eos on HI).
* -----------------------------------------------

Primus PrimeLite Race [Rebel] *
1x3W Rebel 100 w/remote 4xAA battery pack

MODES:
LO(25%)	68metres ; 20h
MED(50%) 94m ;	7h
HI(100%) 125m ; 3h


LO is too high for use as a task/proximity light, and so is quite useful in other ways (liking walking a path or trail).

very nice warmer beam tint (as we've come to expect fr/Rebel's) and beam pattern - very useful. see Shemhazai's (sp???) excellent review, complete w/Pics elsewhere in the Headlamps area of CPF.

IMO, Mfr. claimed burntime on HI is a bit short, but, IMO, there is rarely need for HI, and in many situations even MED is overkill, as LO suffices just fine in some situations.

IMO, this HL needs more publicity; it really is an exceptional HL fr/a Mfr. *NOT* as well known (for HLs, that is) as Princeton Tec, Petzl, or Black Diamond.

elsewhere another, who is much funnier than i am, has previously stated, the Race possesses a "strike" bezel (of sorts) so necessary if the need arises to headbutt someone or something!! what would that be? hmmm, a fearless, human acclimatized, camp marauding black bear? a Big Horned Sheep?? or, a deer during the rut??? one's trekkin' mate for shining his/her own light into your eyes?!!
* -----------------------------------------------
[NOTE: both of the Energizer HL's, viz. the e^2 Lithium and the Hardcase - both discussed immediately below, have their own unique characteristics - particularly the beam patterns (e^2 uses some optics and gives a very large distinctly CIRCULAR beam pattern - excellent field of illumination, but definitely LESS THROW than the Hardcase), amongst, IMO, other lesser important distinctions. both are quite nice in their own ways.]

Energizer Hardcase [Cree] *
3xAA rear mounted batt box

MODES:
? Lumens ; ~35h	2red (56ma)	
? Lumens ; ~57h	1green (34ma)	
? Lumens ; ~20h	white Cree-LO(99ma)
100 Lumens ; ~8h	white Cree-HI(247ma)	
[i believe these I-drive numbers came fr/another CPF Thread, but i don't recall where, so i can't give credit to whom credit is due, but thank you very much for measuring the I (i.e., current)].

the headband is very nice and includes a top bucket (over-the-head) strap. the circumferential headband has two serpentine patterns/lines of silly-cone (silicone - i guess) to prevent the HL fr/slipping if one gets sweaty luggin' their load over rough hilly trails or up slopes.

the UI consists of a stowable-deployable plastic diffuser (more on it later), and two buttons. the buttons are very easy to operate and provide a very distinct "click" audible feedback coupled with a distinct tactile feedback - very nice buttons indeed (though they may accidentally activate in a pack or pocket, is my guess, as the buttons protrude and don't provide much resistance when pushed/pressed). 

the UI works as follows: when wearing the Hardcase HL, from OFF, the left button cycles the 2 red LEDs ON with the first press, and turns on the 1 green LED w/the 2nd press. the next press turns the green LED OFF. the right button cycles the hi-powered white LED fr/OFF to HI w/the first button push. the 2nd button push moves the white LED fr/HI to LO. the 3rd press turns the white LED OFF. 

while i am NOT a fan of HI before LO (i'd prefer the other way, i.e. LO-2-HI), on this particular HL, it is *NOT* a real issue, IMO, b/c the left button can turn the HL on in 2x5mm RED LED mode if one is concerned about not blasting away one's dark adaptation.

oh, one other aspect to the UI is this: since two different buttons control the LEDs it is possible (intentionally [not that there's much use for it, IMO], or unintentionally [which i did more than once, DUH!!! as the young'uns say]) to have either the RED or GREEN LEDs *ON* at the same time that the Cree is on in HI or LO. 

IMO, having both ON at the same time has only ONE benefit and it's *NOT* the extra light provided by the green LED as the white LED is just SO MUCH brighter than the green. the only advantage would be when the Cree is switched OFF, one is NOT left in darkness if the red or green LEDs are left ON. this is really a very minor benefit, IMO, since if one turns the Cree OFF, then one's finger is right there next to the left button to switch the 2x5mm RED LEDs on only ~0.5sec later. so, minimal benefit to not being left in the dark for no more than 0.5sec. the additional drain on the batteries for gaining almost nothing makes this an UN-FEATURE. i'll try to never use, though i forgot several times to turn OFF either the RED or GREEN LEDs when i switch the Cree ON.

there is NO timing aspect to the UI. one must always cycle through the modes controlled by that particular button to turn the LED(s) OFF. having two button, each button controlling two ON modes makes this very easy to do however. i find it quite enjoyable to use this UI (especially since i don't have to be concerned about flashing modes which i don't have any need for).

the diffuser is very nice in the respect that when deployed it simultaneously covers both the hi-powered WHITE Cree LED as well as the colored LEDs. it also stows neatly out of the way when it isn't required.

my main concern w/this rugged Hardcase HL is that the flip-up diffuser seems to be made of brittle plastic. the diffuser in my particular unit binds up occasionally when deploying it or stowing it. also, as others have noted elsewhere, when the diffuser is stowed, its deployment-tab protrudes slightly (so, the user can grab it b/t thumb and forefinger to deploy the diffuser) and picks up WHITE LED light and reflects it back to the eyes. dark tape, Sharpie permanent marker, paint, and black epoxy have all been suggested as possible solutions. i noticed that this reflected glare, in my particular case, ONLY occurs when the head is pointed straight forward. if i decline the head slightly (it's still pointed so that i can see 30-60 feet in front of me), i can no longer perceive the glare. don't know if this will works for anyone else. perhaps i have a strange shaped forward (you know, sloping forward and eye-brow ridges - Neanderthal-like or perhaps a hikercanthropus adventurus).

the diffuser great dims, to the eyes, the read LED, and makes the green LED very diffuse with the single green LED being much brighter than the red LEDs. the white LED, on both LO and HI, becomes very diffuse also. it really is very nice.

w/the diffuser deployed, hiking is still possible on white LED HI *AND* LO (though throw is lacking, especially on LO). at 60' trees are VERY dimly visible on HI; 30' visibility is better, but the light is still very diffuse. the Energizer e^2 Lithium HL is much better in this regard, w/it's LO o.p. level performing a wee bit better, in terms of "throw" or 60' visibility, than the Hardcase on HI w/its diffuser deployed. however, the Hardcase has MUCH BETTER throw w/o the diffuser deployed for use (throw is NOT much of an option w/the e^2 Lithium HL).

w/the diffuser stowed, the Hardcase HL is a totally different "beast". read on...

the 2x5mm RED LEDs provide enough light to walk a simple foot path w/o tripping. distance viewing is lacking however.

the 1x5mm GREEN LED is MUCH, MUCH brighter than the two RED LEDs, however. w/o the diffuser it THROWS a circular green beam on the ground at least 20-30 feet. the beam has a central darker beam artifact (reminds me of some old incandescent bulbs) and is NOT pretty. however, IMO, it is still quite usable. now, i don't like colored light on the trail (IMO, amber colored light, if it's NOT too yellow, is somewhat livable as it's like a dull incandescent glow). i don't like the inevitable color distortion that occurs w/colored LEDs. i've used red and green, but don't enjoy them like i do white light. however, this is one of the most usable 5mm Green LEDs i've ever used. one could easily hike a rough trail if one didn't need to see out much further than 20-30', though very dimly, or further(???) for those younger hikers who don't yet possess age degraded low light vision - don't worry it's waitn' for you down the trail apiece when you're older. other than the color distortion, the 1x5mm GREEN LED functions as a nice LO beam in terms of viewing distance.

now, i've made y'all wait for the Cree experience. the buttons and the throw of the Cree makes the Hardcase a much preferred HL, IMO, over the other Energizer HL, viz. the e^2 Lithium HL. this Cree THROWS very nicely, while still retaining a very circular LARGE spillbeam - though the spill beam is quite DIM, it is still somewhat usable. on HI 100-150 feet out is illuminated. it's NOT too bright out there at 150', in fact it is pretty dim, but at 60' it brightly illuminates the stand of three small norway maple trees i've been usin' as a practical, real world "test case" of sorts. [Note: for those interested, a bit more on these "test case" trees: 40' high, but not a large trunk diameter as they all have grown out of a common trunk that split into three "trunks" two feet from the ground.] the Cree on LO, also illuminates those trees 60' away, but dimly and doesn't provide much detail. is can easily be used for hiking, IMO. HI will almost never be used except perhaps to "scout" out a route to scramble up a rock face. LO appears to be half as bright (or a bit less, perhaps???) as HI.

the Hardcase Cree, in my particular unit, does NOT appear to be as bright as some other Cree/SSC/Rebel based HLs. this is NOT a complaint, as it's plenty bright for my purposes; it is just an observation. some may be disappointed w/the light output (both in terms of Lumens and Lux/throw), but, IMO, for my purposes, it is VERY usable on the trail. i would guess based upon use of both over the same area, that the Energizer e^2 Lithium HL would have a higher Lumen rating than the Energizer Hardcase HL (even though on HI both are rated by the Mfr. as 100lumen o.p.), but that the Hardcase has more throw when the diffuser is NOT deployed. for my purposes, i prefer the Hardcase over the e^2, though the e^2 would work as well for my purposes (i rarely need mega-throw on the trail - the forests where i used to hike in New England are often too dense to to be able to make use of mega-throw; 30-60 feet is all that is needed most of the time for my particular uses based upon my experiences after 40+ years of backpacking experience).

i must say that i really enjoy using this HL. if it had a 1x5mm white LED or if all three 5mm LEDs were white, then i'd be madly in love w/this HL. 
* -----------------------------------------------

Energizer E^2 Lithium [Cree] *
3xAA *OR* 3xAAA rear mounted battery boxes (only one installs at a time)

MODES:
2x5mm RED: ??lumens : ?? burntime
BOOST: 130-140 lumens ; 15sec max. continuous duration 
HI: 100 lumens ; 11h Li AA ; 8h alk. AA ; 3.5h Li AAA ; 2.5h alk. AAA
MED: ??? lumens ; 38h Li AA ; ??h alk. AA ; ??h Li AAA; ??h alk. AAA
LOW: ??? lumens ; 53h Li AA ; ??h alk. AA ; ??h Li AAA; ??h alk. AAA

separate momentary 15sec BOOST button.

somewhat unique dual power source arrangement. other than an "el cheapo" hybrid incand-LED HL i had a year or two ago (purchased on clearance for something like $5 at STP) that simultaneously had both AA and AAA power sources, this is the only other HL that i'm familiar w/that uses this combo of power sources (other HLs i own use an either AA or C cells combo for dual power sources).

the 3xAAA batt. box is flat w/the 3 cells in a common flat over-under-underer arrangement. the 3xAA batt. box uses a difference arrangement, viz. two cells are in a flat over-under arrangment, but the third cell is stacked b/t them, sorta' like logs. so, the 3xAA battery box protrudes a bit. some will dislike this. it props one's head up a bit when laying down and trying to read. in this respect, i find it just a wee bit helpful. each batt box had two metal contacts that mate w/contacts on the headband's rear batt box mounting bracket. it *IS* possible to switch these batt. boxes in darkness by feel alone - whether one continues to wear the HL, or removes it to do the swap doesn't matter. if this ol' klutz could do it, then i reckon that anyone else w/opposable thumbs, a small modicum of dexterity, and a room temperature IQ could easily do it as well. this is a nice feature to switch fr/the expended 3xAA batt box to the backup 3xAAA batt box. the batt boxes appear to be held quite securely in place. don't know what would happen though if i took a tumble down a hill. my guess is that the batt boxes would be properly retained in place and not fly off of the HL.

the e^2 Lithium HL uses a timed OFF UI, meaning that in ANY mode, if the button is NOT pressed for ~2sec, then the next button press will cause the light to turn OFF. turning the HL ON and then repeatedly pressing the button causes the HL to cycle sequentially through its various modes.

the buttons (both ON/OFF/MODE and BOOST) are just a bit too small and so just a bit difficult to operate even w/o gloves. they also lack good operational feel/feedback, meaning that, on my particular unit, sometimes i press a button (either one) and it does NOT operate the HL (particularly the Boost button on mine). this does NOT occur too often though. IMO, this is a minor issue due to the infrequency of this even (though it shouldn't happen at all), not a major crab.

the e^2 Lithium cycles through RED, HI, MED, LO, Flashing, OFF with each button press w/i two sec. at most of the prev. button press. using the Boost button, reinitializes the 2second delay even if the light had been operated in some other mode for many minutes. this allows the user to momentarily activate the Boost mode and then cycle through the remaining modes using the ON/OFF/MODE button w/o immediately turning OFF with the next button press, until OFF is reached (unless the HL is already in Flashing mode).

the 2x5mm RED LEDs come on first - very nice indeed. they are just a wee bit too bright though especially if directed onto a reflective surface that is close (let's say, 4' or so, or closer). they are NOT as bright as some other HLs w/RED LEDs though; this is a good thing, but are still too bright to not have a minor effect on one's dark adaptation (particularly pupillary aperture).

after RED comes HI white. i would still have preferred LO white as it is still bright enough for many uses.

e^2 uses some optics and gives a very large distinctly CIRCULAR beam pattern - excellent field of illumination, but definitely LESS THROW than what one would expect based upon the lumen rating. this is obviously due to the very large illuminated area. no head turning is req'd to see most anything in one's field of view (except perhaps at the periphery which might vary fr/a bit fr/person to person). out at ~60' the diameter of the illuminated circle is about 60'. very easy to see everything of interest as one is hiking at night. however, at 60', while trees can easily be recognized, detail can't really be distinguished. on MED o.p. (perhaps[???] 1/2 the brightness of HI), at this distance, the trees become dimmer, but still recognizable. at this same distance, on LO, the light is quite a bit dimmer (maybe 1/2 as bright as MED???), and trees can be dimly seen. switched to AA cells (Sanyo 2700 which, after relatively short use, detailed below, showed 80%SOC on a ZTS MBT-1) and still could not tell the difference b/t HI and BOOST. however, i could see very dimly out to perhaps 100' on HI. LO was still dim at 60', but was very usable at that distance - trees could very easily be seen, but w/o any detail.

on fairly fresh NiMH cells, i did NOT notice much difference b/t HI and BOOST modes. i had to cycle back and forth a few times before i could convince myself that BOOST was brighter (and i'm still not sure that BOOST mode is any brighter than HI o.p. level). it's the large illuminated area again at work here. i needed to focus on some tree trunks which appeared to be only slightly easier to distinguish with the BOOST, but again, it took several cycles before i could convince myself that i was seeing more. if someone told me that it wasn't any brighter on a Lux meter mounted to those tree trunks 60' away, i would believe them and think that i had just convinced myself that it was brighter just b/c it was Boost mode. however, given that Boost is restricted to 15sec of use, whereas HI can be used continuously, there must be some increase in light o.p. i still need to purchase a Lux meter. perhaps the NiMH cells were already a bit too drained to produce a proper Boost mode???

the e^2 floody, circular beam pattern is much preferable to the narrow throw of some HLs (e.g. original PT Eos), but i would have preferred it to be a bit smaller in diameter w/the same Lumen ratings, thus producing higher Lux levels in the larger circular beam pattern. it's not that i could wish for more throw, as for general hiking, i don't find GREAT throw as useful as ample flood, but rather, i'd like just a bit more throw, or a slight more concentrated beam so that at 60' things were illuminated a bit more brightly (especially on MED and LO).

some will really like this beam; some will undoubtedly hate it. for me it's a like-dislike relationship. it don't really LOVE it, but i don't hate or even really/strongly dislike it either. it's nice to be able to take in so much w/o turning my head, and at 30' i find it very useful, but at 60' i could wish for a HOTSPOT which the optics just don't provide since they so evenly distribute the light - it's like it is ALL spillbeam on my particular unit.

since more THROW with this HL is NOT an option (NOT even with BOOST mode), i'd probably carry a small lightweight Fenix light, or a NiteCore D10 (uses 1xAA cell) to take care of those rare times that i might want to see clearly out past 60' or so.

there is a very bright, too frequently flashing battery "fuel gauge"/battery meter LED. at least that's what i believe it to be (it's still GREEN on mine; it hasn't changed color yet). at the very least, it functions as a locator, so, one can find the e^2 in the dark. every two seconds, it flashes briefly for not more than one quarter of a second or perhaps only for one-fifth of a second and then is off for the remainder of the two second interval until the next very brief flash.
* -----------------------------------------------

[Coleman] eXponent Mini [Cree] *
1x3W Cree LED
1xCR2	
1.4oz w/batt	
75 lumens ;	2.5 h	
?? (~20lm??? 25lm??? or a bit more???) ;	6 h	[not sure where i got that 20lm figure - either read it somewhere or compared it side-by-side w/another light claiming somewhere around 20lm o.p.; or, did i just give a "guesstimate" based upon burntime??? don't know; SO, PLEASE take that 20lm figure w/a grain of salt. if anyone can give a more accurate figure, please let us all know what it is and i'll update this entry. many thanks.]

a very nice lil' light. it's surprising how much light this lil' fella (or gal???) will put out.

too bright (and burntime too short) to be called just a backup light source. however, given its very light wt (see above) there is not too much reason NOT to carry it. for UL-er's, some may use it as their primary light and a Photon Freedom Microlight as their b/u or secondary light source for task/proximity lighting to conserve the CR2. 

since the CR2 cell is so small and light, there is probably NOT too much reason not to carry one or more spares, depending upon what one is trying to achieve in a base [pack] wt. when going UL.

for reference, headband is like that used on a Petzl e+LITE, complete w/cord-lock adjustment of the narrow headband, if that helps anyone.

IMO, it's also small enough and light enough easy enough to carry in the car (Li cell - long shelf life and good degree of cold resistance), or in the pocket of jacket or pants.
* -----------------------------------------------

Coleman 3xAAA LED Headlamp [Cree XR-C 55lumen] (NAME taken directly fr/the Coleman Website) *
1 (1W???) Cree XR-C + 2x5mm white LEDs 
3xAA front mounted

MODES:
55 lumens (1xCree) ; 6h
???lm (2x5mm white LEDs) ; 25h

operated by a rotary switch the side of the HL - just turn the side of the batt. compartment to operate.

Mfr. claimed burntimes appear decent enough, IMO.

my particular unit DOESN'T appear to live up to the 55lumen claim. i don't find it very bright at all. i want to check it again though to make sure that it wasn't just the "new" cells used to power it on its maiden voyage on my noggin' some weeks ago.
* -----------------------------------------------

Dosun H1 [Cree] *
regulated
1x3W downward "firing" Cree LED encased in a reflective shield somewhat reminiscent of an H4 (or similar H"n" designation) automobile headlamp/headlight - i know, H4 is NOT downward firing, but fwd & reflected back by a reflective hood to the main reflector, but i'm hoping that y'all get the idea of what i'm tryin' to convey by this description)
3xAA in rear mounted battery pack

MODES:
120% (a momentary BOOST mode): 104lm ; continuous time duration is unknown (by me, at least)
100%: ~93.6lm ; 3h [6.1h w/Eneloops, IIRC, or Sanyo 2700 NiMH cells - i forget which i used in my own CONTINOUS, no resting, burntime test, i.e. no turning OFF]
60%: 52lm ; 5h
30%: ~20.8lm ; 12h
100% dbl-flash (aka "strobe" in Dosun-"speak" [or Dosun-ese, if you prefer]): ~93.6lm ; 12h
100% strobe (aka "fast strobe" in Dosun-speak; appears to be a 50% duty cycle to my eye, but i'm guessin' here based upon the appearance of the strobe): ~93.6lm ; 6h

the burntimes may seem just a wee bit short, but my "gut" feelings/impression is that Dosun may actually give some realistic burntimes here (unlike some HL Mfr's who seemed, to me at least, to INFLATE their burntimes, that is, until recently when some of the larger ones adopted a consistent standard for their distances of illumination and burntimes [ending "burntime" at 0.25 lux, supposedly the amount of light fr/a full moon on a clear night at 2metres, IIRC - pretty dim light, but no complaints about the 2m distance - one can see their feet and the ground directly in front of them given the 2m distance]

the two strobe modes could actually be used to hike by (for short periods of time, that is, before either a headache or epileptic seizure results!!! - just my weak attempt at humor). i actually tried it and found it doable, but NOT pleasant. the fast strobe was much better for this purpose than the "dbl-flash", as i term it (flash-flash-short pause-flash-flash-short pause, repeating ad tedium ad nauseum ad infinitum - at least until the batts run down; so, i would step-step-pause-step-step-pause... not really too viable a means of locomotion when haste is necessary). the fast strobe was really a "disco in the forest"!! freezing in mid-attack anything coming at you!!! nothing like watching under strobe light your trekkin' mate get slaughtered in "stop action" motion by a hungry bear or nocturnal rodent!! the only reason i could see for attempting to hike by fast strobe is one requires the 100% o.p. level, but wants 2x more than 3h or 6h (on NiMH cells) of burntime on a single set of 3xAA cells. i couldn't last 6min on the fast strobe w/o it driving me bonkers (made me a real raving lunatic w/spittle dribbling down my beard while mumbling to me-self !!!), but in an emergency it might prove useful to be able to use the fast strobe light in this fashion.

unique reflector rotates for diff. beam pattern: spot, eagle [wide, not tall "hot" area], flood
each specialized area of the reflector occupies 120deg. 
a very slightly protruding plastic ridge marks the center of each 120deg section of the reflector so that the reflector may be positioned properly using feel alone (if NOT wearing gloves); i find that by placing my thumb on a ridge and rotating the HL's bezel allows for relatively easy positioning of the reflector to the desired position. when the "ridge" points straight down, the reflector is properly positioned for use in that portion of the reflector.

100% o.p. level is very bright in all three reflector positions. even flood is bright enough to hike by. while very bright at 100%, to my eye, it doesn't appear to be >90lm - perhaps b/c it does give a pretty sizable field of illumination, so the light (LUX-wise) would appear not as bright.
60% o.p. level is quite easily noticeably dimmer than 100%.
60% o.p. level is quite useful in SPOT mode, less so in EAGLE mode, but still useful in some situations (keep in mind that it's "downhill" to 100, so to speak, for me; so, i have age degraded low light vision; no doubt you young'uns could easily hike in EAGLE mode on 60% o.p.). 
30% was NOT bright enough for me to hike with (spot mode was bright, but i prefer a larger illuminated area in spite of the decent sized "spot" in SPOT mode) and the light is quite noticeably dimmer than the 60% o.p. level. EAGLE mode also, just like flood, spreads out the light over too large an area for me to use in some situations even though it appears brighter than FLOOD mode. *UPDATE:* tried the H1 again tonight. my dark adaptation must have been inferior the last time i tried it under similar circumstances. on 30%, even though it's only claimed to be ~20lm, it was plenty of light for me this time around (my eyes definitely had some good dark adaptation this time and the night was overcast). 30% was fine even on FLOOD mode reflector position, and i could dimly see out past my arbitrary 30' distance. EAGLE and SPOT modes were the way to go, especially EAGLE which gave me a very wide field of illumination at 60+ feet (though a bit dim out there, but fine for my purposes at 30'). if(???) the burntime doubles on 30% o.p. level w/NiMH, as it did on 100%, that would be very nice. a usable 24h burntime on 30% would make this an excellent choice for me (~3nights of hiking w/o changin' cells would be more than acceptable). so, at this point i must say that previously my dislike of the 30% o.p. level was apparently a problem was w/my low light vision and *NOT* any overestimation of Lumen o.p. by Dosun. in fact, i don't remember the last time ~20lm of light o.p. seemed so bright and usable.

eagle mode is really nice, IMO - kudos to Dosun for this creative lighting mode. when one wants their LUMENS concentrated into a smaller area than FLOOD mode provides, for more LUX per unit area, the "eagle" mode is very nice - brighter (LUX-wise, that is) than FLOOD mode, but still gives a very good width/field of illumination.

120% is a momentary BOOST mode; no time limit mentioned to the best of my knowledge, operated via a separate BOOST mode button - press and hold for 120% BOOST. frankly, in actual field use, it is really difficult to notice a 20% increase in light unless stationary and going back and forth b/t 100% and 120% until i convince myself that i can see more in "boost" mode.

a better use of the 120% "boost" is when the HL is in 60% or 30% o.p. mode and a bit more light is needed for a few seconds. the results are very good when 120% "boost" is used in this way since you don't have to use the main switch and cycle to 100% and then back to whatever mode the HL was in b/f requiring the temporary use for more light. if this was the Dosun rationale behind a 120% momentary "boosted" light o.p. level, then i think that it is a very clever feature. don't y'all just hate having to cycle through a bunch of modes to get back to the mode you really want after requiring a very brief need for more light?!!

the very sophisticated reflector produces a lot of artifacts reminiscent of some older incandescent HLs beams. however, IMO, this is only a problem for "white wall hunting". in actual field use, outdoors, they aren't anywhere as easily noticed outdoors in the forest and don't prove to be a problem for me at all, even bein' the nit-picky old geezer that i am.
* -----------------------------------------------

Brunton L3 (previously the Silva L1) 3W [Lumileds Luxeon???] *
regulated for ~85% of the burntime (very nice indeed)
3W Luxeon w/optics
4xAA headband mounted in two separate 2xAA batt. boxess, -OR-
4xC in remote (e.g. belt mounted) batt. box.
~8.5oz w/4xAA (though some list just ~8oz)

MODES:
MAX: 330' (Silva claimed 330', but Brunton may be only claiming ~205' now) ; 2h 15m w/4AA
MED: 100' ; 6h w/4AA
PowerSave (aka LO): 40' ; 24h w/4AA

MAX: 330' (Silva claimed 330', but Brunton may be only claiming ~205' now) ; 6h 45m w/4C
MED: 100' ; 18h w/4C
PowerSave (aka LO which is still quite bright): 40' ; 72h w/4C
[haven't used this one in a while, so i'm forgettin' if there is a "flashing" mode]

[imagine the burntimes if it had a Cree!!!]

very bright; one of my favorites;when one doesn't need to go light, but want a lot o' light for a long time, the 4xC remote batt box is very nice.

MED o.p. level is bright enough for most purposes, IMO.

the TIMED (i.e. press and hold) ON and OFF make for a very nice UI, IMO. 
single small switch w/poor switch feel which is all the more egregious since one must press and hold to get the light to turn on and off; 

modes are accessed via quick press and release to cycle through them.

bright spot w/a fairly decent spillbeam; spot is on the smaller rather than larger size (more so in one of my two L3's), but is *NOT* what i would consider an overly small spot. IMO, the spot is large enough to be very useful at distance.
* -----------------------------------------------

Brunton L5 5W [K2] *
5W K2
4.5Ah NiMH rechargeable remote battery pak (i.e.. belt mounted, or carried in pocket or pak or w/the included shoulder strap inside jacket/parka) 
weight on head is ~4oz; total wt w/ext NiMH batt pak supposedly around 10oz

MODES:
MAX: 246' @ t0; 213' @ t-30min; 65' @ t-10h; 11h total burntime 
MED: 184' @ t0; 180' @ t-30min; 117' @ t-10h; 30h total burntime 
PowerSave (aka LO which is still quite bright): 115' @ t0; 115' @ t-30min; 115' @ t-10h; 50h total burntime 
plus, "flashing" mode

MED o.p. level is bright enough for most purposes, IMO. even LO is quite useful in some situations (walking an easy path, for instance).

instead of leaving one in the dark when batts almost expended, the L5 "automagically" steps down to a low mode (PowerSave mode??? don't know) when 15% of it's batt power remains - very civilized of the L5, indeed!

the TIMED (i.e. press and hold) ON and OFF make for a very nice UI, IMO. 
single small switch w/poor switch feel; 
also, IMO, very bright, but over priced cp. to the Brunton L3; 
plus, no option for non-rechargeable cells means that for longer duration outages in the home, or longer outs in the field away recharging source, the L5 is not a viable option.

also, not so much brighter than it's lil' bro, the L3, that it "wows" me. in fact, it doesn't. it's the other way, it underwhelms me, so to speak. given its high price tag (typically around $200 - at least when first released, but can be found now for ~$150), i would recommend that non-collectors to steer clear of this one and get the L3 if one really wanted a Brunton HL.
* -----------------------------------------------

Aug '08 Princeton Tec Apex/ApexPro [Rebel] *
****NOT YET RELEASED**** [Note: "scuttlebutt" fr/one dealer that i spoke with several weeks ago via telcon was that anticipated release date is sometime in August '08]
* -----------------------------------------------

Mammut Lucido TX1 *
3xAA in rear mounted batt. pak
4.9oz w/batts
unregulated
1W w/optics + 2x5mm LEDs w/optics
plus 3x5mm flashing RED LEDs mounted on the rear of the batt. box to func. as "follow me" lights

MODES:
1W HI: 145h / 105m distance [just the HI mode of operation for the 1W; no other 1W only modes]
2x5mm HI (so, essentially MED): 155h / 14m
2x5mm LO: 180h / 7m
1W + 2x5mm HI: 100h [Note: this is a really nice mode of operation as it provides both distance lighting and a large near area illuminated also]

the 3x5mm RED LEDs do *NOT* have to be illuminated; their DEFAULT is *OFF* even when the other LEDs are ON; spcl press & hold of one button to get them to illuminate
1W optics projects an intense smallish in size SQUARE hotspot; 3x5mm RED may be activated in any mode - even as sole lighting

two separate buttons to operate the HL; fr/wearer's perspective left btn turns on 1W & rt. btn turns on 2x5mm; short presses turn 1W on and off; long press+hold turns on 1W+2x5mm; short press of rt btn turns 2x5mm on LO; short press again to active 2x5mm HI; short press again to turn OFF; long rt. press turns on flashing 3x5mm RED LEDs on back of batt box.
* -----------------------------------------------

Mammut Lucido TX1 Belt *
unregulated
1W w/optics + 2x5mm LEDs w/optics
plus 3x5mm flashing RED LEDs mounted on the rear of the batt. box to func. as "follow me" lights
3xC batt. pak on long cable
340g (12oz) w/batts

MODES:
1W HI: 36h / 105m distance [just the HI mode of operation for the 1W; no other 1W only modes]
2x5mm HI (so, essentially MED): 380h / 14m
2x5mm LO: 450h / 7m
1W + 2x5mm HI: 250h [Note: this is a really nice mode of operation as it provides both distance lighting and a large near area illuminated also]

the 3x5mm RED LEDs do *NOT* have to be illuminated; their DEFAULT is *OFF* even when the other LEDs are ON; spcl press & hold of one button to get them to illuminate
1W optics projects an intense smallish in size SQUARE hotspot; 3x5mm RED may be activated in any mode - even as sole lighting

two separate buttons to operate the HL; fr/wearer's perspective left btn turns on 1W & rt. btn turns on 2x5mm; short presses turn 1W on and off; long press+hold turns on 1W+2x5mm; short press of rt btn turns 2x5mm on LO; short press again to active 2x5mm HI; short press again to turn OFF; long rt. press turns on flashing 3x5mm RED LEDs on back of batt box.
* ----------------------------------------------- *


[Note: my sincere apologies for any typos or minor errors in specs or poor wording of operation of any HL; in any case, fault entirely mine if such is found; please alert me to edit inaccuracies or lack of clarity. PLEASE KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR "COPY and PASTE" ERRORS where i may forget to change the specs for somewhat related HL models after pasting in similar info (e.g. batt types, burntimes, etc.; viz. just caught my first w/the TX1 and TX1 belt burntimes not being updated for the "belt" version after copy & paste). many thanks, pj aka half-watt]


EDIT: 2009-12-03
Szemhazai just PM'd me and let me know that his Mammut TX1 has a Luxeon I/III emitter in it. Many thanks to Szemhazai for letting us all know.


----------



## TorchBoy

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*

Awesome. Could you add some basic details for each one, like modes and illumination pattern, some idea of brightness and/or runtime, battery configuration(s), etc?


----------



## half-watt

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*



TorchBoy said:


> Awesome. Could you add some basic details for each one, like modes and illumination pattern, some idea of brightness and/or runtime, battery configuration(s), etc?



ok. be glad to TB. may extend also to a later point in time (i'm old and slow).

i will edit my first Post in this Thread and then periodically (every day or two) add a new Post to this Thread (to "automagically" alert those who Subscribe to this Thread). 

i may update more often, but will probably NOT add a new Post too often so as not to clutter up this Thread w/update "alert" Posts.

any suggestions fr/you or anyone else are certainly welcome. also, if any cares to contribute info, more's the merrier at this party. i have at least Mfr. claimed brightness and burntimes in my headlamps XL spreadsheet that i've been building for a number of years now, and in some cases the weight in oz and/or gm (impt info for a UL backpacker), & also, in some cases, the Mfr. claimed illumination distances. 

the XL spreadsheet contains info for ALL of the HL's i own (or have owned), including many 5mm only, incand. only, and incand/LED hybrid HLs.

in [mostly] keeping w/the topic of this Thread, i will only Post more info about the "new gen LEDs" except in a few cases (already enumerated in my first Post) where a HL w/an older LED technology is still still plenty bright (w/shorter burntimes usually) and still quite usable. 

lastly, to make my job easier, i may add either fairly complete info (as complete as i can come up with, that is) for a HL before adding other new info, or i may add incomplete info on one or more HLs (at least early on to get the ball rolling), and then complete that info at a later point in time. 

in order to keep the number of Posts in this Thread down, i would suggest waiting until it appears that i have a fairly complete entry for a HL, before a) correcting or suggesting edits, and b) asking for more info. if it appears that i've added a bunch of new info w/o correcting an error or completing an entry, please feel free to Post or PM me to clarify or correct as the case may be. PMs may keep the Thread more concise, but i don't mind if anyone publicly alerts all to an error or lack of info. this may actually be better in case i don't get back to updating for a day or two. however, i do check CPF one or more times at least 5 or 6 days a week (can't promise i'm here everyday, or more than once a day, however). so, no problem if my mistakes and errors are made public. appreciate y'all keeping me "honest", so to speak.

also, i'm describing the operating modes and how they are activated fr/memory. some of these HL's i've only played around with (being both a COLLECTOR and a USER) and burned just a cell/battery change or two when i first purchased them - in some cases some time ago. my "old-timers" may be actin' up in my operating descriptions. so, please, keep an eye out for any errors in those HL's that you are familiar with. that said, i think that my descriptions will be fairly accurate and entirely accurate in some cases (albeit poorly described and written up!!).

does this sound ok w/OP and others interested in this Thread? please advise.

many thanks,
pj aka half-watt


----------



## fordwillman

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*

Wow! half-watt, totally awesome!!! I figured you would respond, but your post is terrific and very helpful! Thank you. This should help me and lots of other folks also. 
I really want to see what the new PT Apex is...if I can hold....on...that...long....


----------



## nzbazza

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*

Half-Watt,

Awesome work and a great reference! :twothumbs

One headlamp I can't see on your list is the new Petzl Myo RXP with the progrrammable levels


----------



## half-watt

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*



nzbazza said:


> ...One headlamp I can't see on your list is the new Petzl Myo RXP with the progrrammable levels



don't have it yet and don't really know much for sure about it.

if someone can supply some info, either first-hand info/experience or some reasonably reliable second-info on it, we can add it.

many thanks for mentioning it. besides NOT owning it, i should have added it as i did the yet to be released '08 PT Apex/ApexPro [Rebel]. good catch! glad you got my "six"!


----------



## half-watt

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*

made several complete entries for some HLs and a couple of partial updates w/more to follow.

also, updated some prev. "completed" entries.

take special note of my latest experiences w/the Dosun H1 (look for the *BOLD* *UPDATE:* indication in the Dosun H1 entry.

ought to finish all of my planned entries in less than a week.


----------



## Jaygnar

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*

Thanks for an awesome job Half-Watt! Keep up the good work! This is a great resource that should be sticky'd! And Kudos to Fordwilliam for the idea.


----------



## ambientmind

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*

thanks for that great list! :thumbsup:


----------



## dom

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*

Fantastic job Half-Watt
Luv reading your reviews.

I haven't heard much mention of the Energizer e2 Lithium LED Headlight -which i think i'll get anyway .Sound like a nice package.

Hopefully runs well on nimh.

Cheers
Dom


----------



## jzmtl

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*

half-watt, have you tried to swap either the blue or red led for white in browing nitro? That would give low white if one of the colored led is not necessary. I haven't justified getting one yet but if I do I plan to swap out the blue for two white nichia ds.


----------



## half-watt

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*



jzmtl said:


> ...have you tried to swap either the blue or red led for white in browing nitro?...



good thought. i'll have to see what's involved. many thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*

*Wow *half-watt. Nic reviews


*Princeton Tec Eos II [Rebel???] 
*regulated
1W Rebel????
3xAAA front mounted batts
3.7oz


I see you had ? marks about the type of LED. PT seems to use the same fake name for all their LEDs. What makes people think the Eos 2 has a Rebel? I was thinking about the EOS 2 to replace one of my Aurora headlamps for times I want more light but looking to cut back on pack weight (Apex is nice but a bit heavy). Also I seen the Coleman Cree headlamp. How in the world do they heat sink that Cree? Somehow I think they didn't so I passed on it the last time I was in Wally World.

Again your post was a great read.


----------



## half-watt

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*



Woods Walker said:


> ...I see you had ? marks about the type of LED...What makes people think the Eos 2 has a Rebel?... I was thinking about the EOS 2 to replace one of my Aurora headlamps for times I want more light but looking to cut back on pack weight (Apex is nice but a bit heavy). Also I seen the Coleman Cree headlamp. How in the world do they heat sink that Cree?...



thank you for your kind words.

i was told by a dealer that the new Apex/ApexPro (to be release sometime this month - if it's on time; NOT the current interim 80lm Apex/ApexPro) was going to be Rebel based. give the warmer tint on the EosII, i'm just wondering if it's a Rebel. fr/a OEM Mfr. standpoint this would make sense - one source for all their hi-power LEDs. they would probably get a cheaper per unit price fr/Lumileds even though they're possibly two different version of the Rebel LED. just guessin' here based upon the way manufacturing often works.

i would say that the EosII, ignoring its slightly bulkier profile than the Aurora and somewhat shorter burntime on LO, would be an excellent replacement for the Aurora - unless you wanted a lower LO, then stick w/the Aurora. i used an Aurora for quite a while until i purchased a Petzl Zipka. i still use an Aurora for home and friends automotive repair and maintenance. the LO on the EosII will make the Aurora unecessary except for a really low LO (i recall the LO on the Aurora to be dimmer - i haven't compared them side-by-side though).

the LO on the EosII puts out more light than the Aurora on HI however.

the EosII won't reduce pack wt over the Aurora though as it probably weighs nearly an oz more than the Aurora (~2.75oz or so, IIRC).

the Coleman Cree 3xAAA HL is a wee bit of a disappointment, IMO. my particular unit just doesn't seem to be putting out 55lm. if it's not being driven heavily, a "manly" heatsink may not be required.

the ApexPro is about 2/3 the wt of the Apex. it's a bit over 6oz (maybe 6.5oz, or so). more in the Petzl Myo XP range as far as wt. goes. given its reduced burntime though on 2xCR123A, even though its regulated, i'd still go with the Myo XP (even last years' pre-Cree version). the 3xAA in the Myo XP dims so slowly on MED, that i don't anyone will ever be able to detect in actual field use that it's unregulated - it just dims too slow for the eye and brain to realize it.

my two shekels.


----------



## half-watt

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*

corrected and updated Browning Nitro entry (pics and professionally written description at Cabelas.com).

added mention of LO white mode and corrected HL operation and switch[ing] description.


----------



## half-watt

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*



jzmtl said:


> ...have you tried to swap either the blue or red led for white in browing nitro? That would give low white...



examined the Nitro closely. there are four screw on the back of the "head" to separate it into two parts. i appears that removing those four screws will allow the Nitro HL to be separated into at least three distinct parts: the back, the front, and the battery compartment.

the 5mm LEDs are located just forward of the battery compartment. the batt. compartment would definitely require removal/separation fr/the front in order to gain access to the 5mm LEDs. it might be worth a shot.

the 2x5mm blue LEDs are usable for walking a relatively smooth path in the dark. out at 10-15 feet, or so, the blue appears a lot dimmer and is not as objectionable to me. however, it is still blue light and color distortion is ineveitable - something, i really dislike (YMMV).


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*



half-watt said:


> thank you for your kind words.
> 
> i was told by a dealer that the new Apex/ApexPro (to be release sometime this month - if it's on time; NOT the current interim 80lm Apex/ApexPro) was going to be Rebel based. give the warmer tint on the EosII, i'm just wondering if it's a Rebel. fr/a OEM Mfr. standpoint this would make sense - one source for all their hi-power LEDs. they would probably get a cheaper per unit price fr/Lumileds even though they're possibly two different version of the Rebel LED. just guessin' here based upon the way manufacturing often works.
> 
> i would say that the EosII, ignoring its slightly bulkier profile than the Aurora and somewhat shorter burntime on LO, would be an excellent replacement for the Aurora - unless you wanted a lower LO, then stick w/the Aurora. i used an Aurora for quite a while until i purchased a Petzl Zipka. i still use an Aurora for home and friends automotive repair and maintenance. the LO on the EosII will make the Aurora unecessary except for a really low LO (i recall the LO on the Aurora to be dimmer - i haven't compared them side-by-side though).
> 
> the LO on the EosII puts out more light than the Aurora on HI however.
> 
> the EosII won't reduce pack wt over the Aurora though as it probably weighs nearly an oz more than the Aurora (~2.75oz or so, IIRC).
> 
> the Coleman Cree 3xAAA HL is a wee bit of a disappointment, IMO. my particular unit just doesn't seem to be putting out 55lm. if it's not being driven heavily, a "manly" heatsink may not be required.
> 
> the ApexPro is about 2/3 the wt of the Apex. it's a bit over 6oz (maybe 6.5oz, or so). more in the Petzl Myo XP range as far as wt. goes. given its reduced burntime though on 2xCR123A, even though its regulated, i'd still go with the Myo XP (even last years' pre-Cree version). the 3xAA in the Myo XP dims so slowly on MED, that i don't anyone will ever be able to detect in actual field use that it's unregulated - it just dims too slow for the eye and brain to realize it.
> 
> my two shekels.


 
I will open up another thread on Aurora replacement headlamps as I just broke one of mine. :mecry:

The Apex pro is a no go based on the Lithiums. Just too expensive for a headlamp. I use headlamps more often than flashlights. I use the Apex for night kayak trips and pulk sled outings. If my older Apex should break I would get a newer Rebel based one that uses 4XAA. I did see the new Eos 2 listed over at bright guys as a 50 lumen Rebel so your guess was good.


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*

Loads of good info going on here!
very much appreciated half-watt :goodjob:


----------



## half-watt

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*



Woods Walker said:


> ...The Apex pro is a no go based on the Lithiums. Just too expensive for a headlamp...



understood. not to press a point in which you have no interest, but just want to make sure that you considered these two options:

1) RCR123As might be a cost effective solution. initial expense is higher for a charger and four or so rechargeable cells, but in the long run might be cheaper.

2) on line purchase (NOT necessary for the purchase to be large quantities) of lesser brand name CR123A primary cells are not overly expensive (depending upon how often one burns through cells), e.g. Titanium brand cells are about one dollar a piece, and Tenergy brand cells are about eighty cents each - both brands available from BatteryJunction.com


----------



## jayflash

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*

half-watt, your poor back must be sore from the HEAVY LIFTING you've done for us. I cannot thank you enough for all the time you spent on this.

The CPF has incredible members!


----------



## cave dave

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*

There is also the Coleman Cree XR-E 105 lm headlamp  available at Walmart. Perhaps the only mass merchant high eff Headlamp.


----------



## half-watt

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*



jayflash said:


> ...thank you...



you're very welcome. 

my apologies to all, i've been remiss in updating the HL info. i'd like to use each of them again as i want fresh, clear more recent memories as i can sometimes get things mixed up ("old-timers" aka "senior moments"). 

not an excuse, but my daughter flew unexpectedly in fr/Los Angeles to surprise her old pappy. so i've been spending time w/her (she's still on LA time & that combined w/her LA night owl lifestyle chews into both my internet and outside nocturnal endeavors w/lights - you young'uns can probably relate). 

i'll be back to work on it most likely Sat. evening after she returns to the west coast.


----------



## half-watt

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*



cave dave said:


> ...Coleman Cree XR-E 105 lm headlamp available at Walmart...



cd, many thanks for the link. i don't own that one. i'll check that Thread out and see how much info i can compile fr/it and will update Post #2 in this Thread.


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*



half-watt said:


> understood. not to press a point in which you have no interest, but just want to make sure that you considered these two options:
> 
> 1) RCR123As might be a cost effective solution. initial expense is higher for a charger and four or so rechargeable cells, but in the long run might be cheaper.
> 
> 2) on line purchase (NOT necessary for the purchase to be large quantities) of lesser brand name CR123A primary cells are not overly expensive (depending upon how often one burns through cells), e.g. Titanium brand cells are about one dollar a piece, and Tenergy brand cells are about eighty cents each - both brands available from BatteryJunction.com


 
I get SF batteries from a local dealer for my G2Z and G2. They are around 21 bucks for a box of 12 if I remember right. I don't trust cheap China batteries and more so in the case of CR123s that will be strapped to my head. I am willing to spend the extra buck for peace of mind. Still my larger headlamp (Apex) gets packed in one of my BOBs and everything uses AA. Also I can recharge the AA or AAA in the field using my fold-up solar recharger. I will not be getting a newer Apex type light until my old one breaks. The main light is not the up to the newer headlamps but still works well. But I will consider your points in any future purchase.


----------



## LED-holic

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*

Thanks for the comprehensive list! Incredible work!


----------



## Rudi

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*

Which headlight would be best for night time reading while camping with insects: red LED, suitably dim flood?


----------



## half-watt

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*



Woods Walker said:


> ...I don't trust cheap China batteries and more so in the case of CR123s that will be strapped to my head...



understood. check out this link: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/titanium_123a.htm

(Note: AmondoTech was acquired by Mattk (of CPF Fame) and his BatteryJunction.com website).

at this point in time, i am unaware of any problems w/the Orange, and Newer, Titanium cells. i find the performance of these cells superior to Tenergy cells.


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*



half-watt said:


> understood. check out this link: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/titanium_123a.htm
> 
> (Note: AmondoTech was acquired by Mattk (of CPF Fame) and his BatteryJunction.com website).
> 
> at this point in time, i am unaware of any problems w/the Orange, and Newer, Titanium cells. i find the performance of these cells superior to Tenergy cells.


 

Thanks I will check into that. You wouldn't know what the low setting regulated runtime is on the Eos 2? I have one on order.


----------



## half-watt

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*



Woods Walker said:


> ...You wouldn't know what the low setting regulated runtime is on the Eos 2?..



you're right. you must be a psychic!! i don't know the regulated run time! on a more serious note,...

LO o.p. mode total runtime is listed, IIRC, as 60h. given that it's LO, the pct. time that it's in regulation will be a greater pct of the total burntime than on HI. the original Eos on LO o.p. mode was listed as 28h+36h, or 44h+16h (depending upon the source). that second pair of numbers totals up to 60h, just as the total LO burntime for the EosII. so, perhaps the LO reg. burntime is 44h???


----------



## half-watt

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*

updated Energizer e^2 Lithium HL entry. will update Energizer Hardcase Professional Headlamp in a day or two.


----------



## Jaygnar

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*

Thanks again for doing this Half-Watt. I know that you collect headlamps, but I was wondering how many you have. Have you ever counted them? 
You rock!!


----------



## dom

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*

Thanks for the e^2 info Half-Watt -sounds like not a bad light -just have to cut the connection to the annoying blinky LED and fix the buttons,maybe change the optic.

Or maybe just get something else hehe.



Cheers
Dom


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*

Great list! I've always been a sucker for headlamps for whatever reason. I have the Zebralight H50 Q5, Coleman CR2, and Coleman 3AAA XRE. I really like all of them although I use the Coleman 3AAA the most because of the ease of use and bright output on high. I tested it in my lightbox and it puts out around 105 lumens on high with fresh cells. 
If you like the XRC version you have then you should definetly pick up this version because I think it's the exact same thing with twice (or more who knows) output. It costs $25 from Walmart.


----------



## half-watt

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*



Jaygnar said:


> ...I was wondering how many you have. Have you ever counted them?...



count them? are you serious? count them?? only when i'm bad and want to punish myself!

more seriously, at its peak it was a bit over 150. gave over 50 of them away to some neighborhood kids, kids at church, and a small Boy Scout Troop.

have four more small-medium sized cardboard boxes of pre-Cree LEDs HLs and some flashlights boxed up as of a week or so ago to give away to some more kids. 

i'm guessin' that i'll still have over 50 HLs left. oh, and...no, i don't use them all at the same time!


----------



## TorchBoy

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*



half-watt said:


> i'm guessin' that i'll still have over 50 HLs left. oh, and...no, i don't use them all at the same time!


:laughing: I would so love to see a photo of that, especially in a smoky environment.

_Great_ work with the list, half-watt.


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*



half-watt said:


> you're right. you must be a psychic!! i don't know the regulated run time! on a more serious note,...
> 
> LO o.p. mode total runtime is listed, IIRC, as 60h. given that it's LO, the pct. time that it's in regulation will be a greater pct of the total burntime than on HI. the original Eos on LO o.p. mode was listed as 28h+36h, or 44h+16h (depending upon the source). that second pair of numbers totals up to 60h, just as the total LO burntime for the EosII. so, perhaps the LO reg. burntime is 44h???


 
If that is the case it will be a big improvement over the Aurora if as you say the low is brighter then the Aurora hi. For low light I use a jakstrap with my E01 for an in camp light. Workes kinda good. I should post a thread on that with some photos I took from this weekends campout using this setup. I will be getting the Eos 2 next week in the mail so I can do some testing with NiMH batteries.


----------



## half-watt

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*

updated Post #2 w/a bit more info on the Energizer e^2 Lithium HL which is now complete unless someone notes something i've missed or is not clear, and also completed the entry for the Energizer Hardcase HL (for ~$36, this is a real "steal", IMO).


----------



## half-watt

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*

moved the several HL's not yet described in more detail to nearer the top of Post #2 (right after the initial summary list of the HLs that are described more fully below in the main part of Post #2).

added, also near the beginning of Post #2 to make it easier to locate, complete(???) info for the '08 BD Spot.


----------



## offroadcmpr

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*

Thanks for all of the work that you have done.

SO what is your favorite AAA HL and your favorite AA HL. The BD spot seems to be good for a AAA. My brother has the Apex that he modded with a cree LED so it is way bright and I really like it, but it is too expensive for me, which is why I was thinking of the BD spot since is is half the price.

I usually use it for camping and night hiking, any suggestions?


----------



## half-watt

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*



offroadcmpr said:


> ...SO what is your favorite AAA HL and your favorite AA HL....The BD spot seems to be good for a AAA.... I was thinking of the BD spot since is is half the price...any suggestions?



if it's possible, i have more than one "favorite".

IMO, BD Spot '08 Cree is an excellent choice. i do not believe that you will regret it.



================================================================
tested the BD Icon last night and will be updating Post #2 later today.


----------



## cave dave

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*

the '07 BD Spot drove me crazy on Med and low. It had the lowest PWM I've seen. The strobe effect was very noticable. Also the plastic case seemed very flimsy, had no water resistance and it was hard to get it open to change batteris. Hope they have fixed all these issues. It did have a great wide beam.

I certainly haven't found anything to replace my Seoul+reflector modded EOS, and its probably only 50lm, since the drive level is about 300mA. I really hope Zebralight comes out with a reflector single AA with medium throw and a wide spill.


----------



## mountainpenguin

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*

the securicon and sten both use modern LED's. The sten currently uses low grade rebels but will be using high grade ones soon


----------



## DM51

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*

half-watt is to be congratulated on compiling an extremely useful list of headlamps. His comments on each one make it a particularly helpful thread for members trying to decide between one model and another. 

This is a very valuable resource, and it is to be hoped it will continue to be updated.

I'm sticking it at the top of this forum, and maybe some thought could be given to a change of thread title.


----------



## offroadcmpr

*Re: New Generation LED Headlamps*

REI has the BD spot on sale for around $30
the link is http://www.rei.com/product/771451
I will buy it in a few days, I am moving into a new apartment, so I will have to wait until I find the whole address. The sale ends on the first of september I believe. I also emailed REI to find out if it is the 2008 version and I got a reply with in a hour telling me that it was.


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*



half-watt said:


> if it's possible, i have more than one "favorite".
> 
> IMO, BD Spot '08 Cree is an excellent choice. i do not believe that you will regret it.
> 
> 
> 
> ================================================================
> tested the BD Icon last night and will be updating Post #2 later today.


 
I used really like the EOS 2 on the trail as the warm light from the Rebel shows the trail markers better than most blue/white LEDS. Or at least this has been the case on the AT. But that BD spot sounds nice. I wonder what the output of the Cree is? Also how do the two 5mm LEDs look. Some are more blue then others. I just got a Tikka Plus to replace an Aurora. I still feel the need for a standard direct drive 5mm LED headlamp with a low setting. The Petzl 5mm LEDs seemed better than the PT ones I have seen. A little less blue. How do the BD 5mm LEDs look? Any way to tell what is the 08 spot based on package etc or do I need to trust the seller as to the stock year?


----------



## offroadcmpr

*Re: New Generation LED Headlamps*

I ended up ordering one from REI and it should be here on wednesday. So I can have some more info then.


----------



## pobox1475

*Re: New Generation LED Headlamps*



> REI has the BD spot


 I have a Tikka Plus. Is Spot worth upgrading to? Or should I finally get a ZL H30? Just basically need floody light for close work, plan to get Myo XP for distance. Spot appears like it might cover two bases.


----------



## jimdays

*Re: New Generation LED Headlamps*

You could make this reference of Led headlamps much improved if you post a clear picture of the high power LED in each headlamp. Most high power LEDs have a unique appearance and can be instantly recognized by a picture. Also, it would be better to post the current draw (in milliamps) of each brightness level of each light when using a standardized battery (like new Duracell alkaline battery, or new fully recharged Duracell 900mah rechargeable NiMH battery).


----------



## degarb

*Re: New Generation LED Headlamps*

There is one $26 Rebel 80 headlamp hiding in plain site at many of your local Sear's, but only for a modder. I am talking about the gooseneck 160 lumen (2watt, pancake confirmed) flash light. Small head, gooseneck perfect for adjusting, just need to cut off neck to add wire to a separated battery compartment. 


Just cut off the neck at 9.5 inches from head, "Amazing Goop" rear 4 inches of rod to some elastic for headband, solder some wires to the 3 aa holder (I opted for 4 AA holder for current control and reliability over that 3 aa tube) with alligator clips, slip power source around neck on some homemade elastic band, throw in a variable resistor or controller. Total price is roughly $35 range and 2 hours of your time.


----------



## Bdr1783

*Re: New Generation LED Headlamps*

half-watt I have a question for you i'm a newbie and looking for a headlamp for caving i just bought a pt apex. I was just looking for your thoughts on what you have had as far as a light for caving. I know everyone loves the sten but i dont really have 300 saved up for that investment. just thought i'd ask thanks for the help


----------



## LightObsession

*Re: New Generation LED Headlamps*

Thanks for this list.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

*Re: New Generation LED Headlamps*

There are quite a few new generation LED headlamps on the market now. I have the Coast LED Lenser H7. There is also an awesome looking Remington headlamp that is sold at Lowe's.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

*Re: New Generation LED Headlamps*

What about the UK Vizion? I own one,and I have no clue if its LED is a new generation one or not.
Update:checking back through some of my old posts,I found out that the LED is a Seoul Z-Power P9.


Finding reviews for this light is next to impossible.


----------



## yowzer

*Re: New Generation LED Headlamps*



AMD64Blondie said:


> What about the UK Vizion? I own one,and I have no clue if its LED is a new generation one or not.
> Update:checking back through some of my old posts,I found out that the LED is a Seoul Z-Power P9.
> 
> 
> Finding reviews for this light is next to impossible.



Unless it's an Apex, Eos, Zebralight or a cheap big box store headlamp with a modern LED, it's not really discussed much here for some reason.


----------



## Power_of_the_Sun

*LED Lenser H7 140 lumens 3xAAA*

I didn't see any mention of the *LED Lenser H7*- a very good moderately priced headlamp (*$59.95USD* on Amazon.com) that produces a full *140 lumens *which is *focusable *(perfect circular flood beam to squarish looking spot) and has *dimmer capability* (they call it VLT - variable light transmission). 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001J55BGI/?tag=cpf0b6-20

Also, actual run time for practical purposes is obviously not 84 hours! But when doing chores that require a lot of light (such as loading a truck or sorting through boxes in a garage in otherwise total darkness) I'd say you get a good 2hrs 30min at max output (sorry, don't know the runtime to 50% output - it's just around the point where I realize I need to think about swapping out the batteries). 

This is what I use for a regular headlamp, and just thought it should be given a mention. 

Regards,

Power


----------



## electrothump

*Re: LED Lenser H7 140 lumens 3xAAA*



Power_of_the_Sun said:


> I didn't see any mention of the *LED Lenser H7*- a very good moderately priced headlamp (*$59.95USD* on Amazon.com) that produces a full *140 lumens *which is *focusable *(perfect circular flood beam to squarish looking spot) and has *dimmer capability* (they call it VLT - variable light transmission).
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001J55BGI/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> 
> Also, actual run time for practical purposes is obviously not 84 hours! But when doing chores that require a lot of light (such as loading a truck or sorting through boxes in a garage in otherwise total darkness) I'd say you get a good 2hrs 30min at max output (sorry, don't know the runtime to 50% output - it's just around the point where I realize I need to think about swapping out the batteries).
> 
> This is what I use for a regular headlamp, and just thought it should be given a mention.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Power



Lowes is carrying what looks to be a new version of this light, that now boast 174 lumens. I picked up two of them. Both kick out some pretty good light considering the aaa battery source, and the weight of the light. One has a more round beam, and the other focuses out to a more square beam. I'm really like this light. It's very bright, easily adjustable, and very light. It's also very nice not having to scroll thru a series of modes to get the amount of light you want. I could do with a larger battery pack, and aa's instead of the aaa's, but then the weight would go up. Hmmm, there I go getting picky again. Ha!

DN


----------



## pobox1475

*Re: New Generation LED Headlamps*

^ Can't seem to find it. Got a link or pic?


----------



## electrothump

*Re: New Generation LED Headlamps*



pobox1475 said:


> ^ Can't seem to find it. Got a link or pic?



If you are asking about the new 174 lumen, H7, I couldn't find any info on the net either. But Lowes in Danville KY has them on the shelf. Heck, I couldn't even find any info on them on the coast/ledlenser site. Dunno! But, I have two of them, and really like them. I don't really think it is kicking out 174 lumens, but it is brighter than my strion, although the strion beam is tighter.

DN


----------



## Blacklight

*Re: Compile a list of HL with new gen LEDs?*



Woods Walker said:


> *Wow *half-watt. Nic reviews
> 
> 
> *Princeton Tec Eos II [Rebel???] *
> regulated
> 1W Rebel????
> 3xAAA front mounted batts
> 3.7oz
> 
> 
> I see you had ? marks about the type of LED. PT seems to use the same fake name for all their LEDs. What makes people think the Eos 2 has a Rebel? I was thinking about the EOS 2 to replace one of my Aurora headlamps for times I want more light but looking to cut back on pack weight (Apex is nice but a bit heavy). Also I seen the Coleman Cree headlamp. How in the world do they heat sink that Cree? Somehow I think they didn't so I passed on it the last time I was in Wally World.
> 
> Again your post was a great read.


 
it does indeed have a heatsink.


----------



## Power_of_the_Sun

*Re: LED Lenser H7 140 lumens 3xAAA*



electrothump said:


> Lowes is carrying what looks to be a new version of this light, that now boast 174 lumens. I picked up two of them. Both kick out some pretty good light considering the aaa battery source, and the weight of the light. One has a more round beam, and the other focuses out to a more square beam. I'm really like this light. It's very bright, easily adjustable, and very light. It's also very nice not having to scroll thru a series of modes to get the amount of light you want. I could do with a larger battery pack, and aa's instead of the aaa's, but then the weight would go up. Hmmm, there I go getting picky again. Ha!
> 
> DN



I have been in touch with both the CEO and Marketing Director of Coast products (Coast is LED Lenser's official US distributor that sells products sometimes thru Lowes) and have asked about similar seeming indiscrepencies (174 lumens vs 140). David Brands (Coast Products' CEO) referred me to marketing director Kevin Gleason for "technical info". I've written him twice now, but have yet to hear back on any of the direct inquiries that I had for him. My guess, concerning the "174 lumens" over the advertised 140.2 is that they have either upgraded the LED in the H7 (which they very well may have done since the H7 first came out in 2008) or they used a different method of testing than that of LED Lenser International (Zweibrueder.com). (The other possibility is of course that what you have is actually a new headlamp - but I doubt it. Does it say "H7" on the packaging? That is LED Lenser's brightest headlamp.) I have yet to hear back from Mr. Gleason as to these apparent inconsistencies. He did tell me that they were upgrading the sensor software for their integrated sphere which tests the output (in lumens) of their products... perhaps it's readings are a little off? I have been waiting on some answers from them about the X7 but have yet to receive any thing satisfactory. I really like some of their products (H7, P14, X7) but have found their communication to be under par. Perhaps (as has been suggested) they are awesome in the field of marketing (hyping their products & getting people to buy them) but lousy at giving honest, accurate technicial specifications for the more technically savvy and electronically minded. 

I have done side by side testing with the Task Force 3W (advertised 150+ lumens) and the LED Lenser H7. The H7's beam is only slightly dimmer. I would say it is a true 140 lumens. Do you have a Task Force "thrower" (150 lumen) you could test your new headlamps against? 

Regards,

Power


----------



## electrothump

*Re: LED Lenser H7 140 lumens 3xAAA*



Power_of_the_Sun said:


> I have been in touch with both the CEO and Marketing Director of Coast products (Coast is LED Lenser's official US distributor that sells products sometimes thru Lowes) and have asked about similar seeming indiscrepencies (174 lumens vs 140). David Brands (Coast Products' CEO) referred me to marketing director Kevin Gleason for "technical info". I've written him twice now, but have yet to hear back on any of the direct inquiries that I had for him. My guess, concerning the "174 lumens" over the advertised 140.2 is that they have either upgraded the LED in the H7 (which they very well may have done since the H7 first came out in 2008) or they used a different method of testing than that of LED Lenser International (Zweibrueder.com). (The other possibility is of course that what you have is actually a new headlamp - but I doubt it. Does it say "H7" on the packaging? That is LED Lenser's brightest headlamp.) I have yet to hear back from Mr. Gleason as to these apparent inconsistencies. He did tell me that they were upgrading the sensor software for their integrated sphere which tests the output (in lumens) of their products... perhaps it's readings are a little off? I have been waiting on some answers from them about the X7 but have yet to receive any thing satisfactory. I really like some of their products (H7, P14, X7) but have found their communication to be under par. Perhaps (as has been suggested) they are awesome in the field of marketing (hyping their products & getting people to buy them) but lousy at giving honest, accurate technicial specifications for the more technically savvy and electronically minded.
> 
> I have done side by side testing with the Task Force 3W (advertised 150+ lumens) and the LED Lenser H7. The H7's beam is only slightly dimmer. I would say it is a true 140 lumens. Do you have a Task Force "thrower" (150 lumen) you could test your new headlamps against?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Power



I do have the TF 3W. It is a pretty bright light, and is reasonably priced. I'll do a side by side as soon as I get the chance. That may be next weekend though. 

DN


----------



## electrothump

*Re: New Generation LED Headlamps*

Dang, do not try to boost the voltage in the new H7! I just fried one. I figured/hoped it would get warm first. Not! Bah! Oh well, live and learn. Ya just can't beat education. Glad I still have one left.


----------



## electrothump

*Re: New Generation LED Headlamps*

Dang, do not try to boost the voltage in the new H7! I just fried one. I figured/hoped it would get warm first. Not! Bah! Oh well, live and learn. Ya just can't beat education. Glad I still have one left. If I double posted this, I apologize. I'm having trouble with my dsl.

DN


----------



## Marko

*Re: New Generation LED Headlamps*



AMD64Blondie said:


> What about the UK Vizion? I own one,and I have no clue if its LED is a new generation one or not.
> Update:checking back through some of my old posts,I found out that the LED is a Seoul Z-Power P9.



Has any Vizion owner changed the LED for newer bin? Or is there way to update this one (with just updating new LED for it) at all? :thinking:


----------



## degarb

*Re: New Generation LED Headlamps*

I really don't think I am alone. I saw many people holding off on posts once the xpg was announced. I to am holding off until the fenix HP10, or competitor, drops an xp-g 140+ lumen per watt in. 

I was painting this fall outside at night with a homemade 250 lumen on head and 100 lumen on wrist. I really liked being able to see minor skips at 30 foot away. Give me three 150 lumen per watt leds instead, some belt 28 watt hour batt pack, and I will be happy. 450 columnated, lumens for 10 hours.

I just think it is time to start thinking 150 lumen per watt (at sustainable current) is what we should expect. With real battery packs, we can do things never before expected.


----------



## psychbeat

*Re: New Generation LED Headlamps*

totally,
I think there needs to be more high power headlamps 
out there with sep. batt packs.
In the meantime I'll stick with my p4ed brunton L3
and the new magicshine p7...


----------



## vivi wu

*New brand:, Ferei: LED Headlamps*


Model: HL08
CREE Q5 LED;
Powered by 1*18650 lithum battery or Battery pack(2*18650 lithuim battery);
150- 220lumens;
Modes of brightness: Max- mid- blinking.
www.ferei.com


----------



## degarb

*Re: New Generation LED Headlamps*

What emitter in HL08? MCE? Runtime?


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

*Re: New Generation LED Headlamps*



degarb said:


> What emitter in HL08? MCE? Runtime?


Just happen to see this nice looking headlamp while looking at headlamps on eBay.

It seems to be using a Cree XR-E Q5 as details always said to be a CREE Q5.

Found a picture that actually showed the emitter as most were avoiding it.




hosted by imageshack.us, not hotlinked.


----------



## Valinor

*Re: New Generation LED Headlamps*

I have a ferei hl08. With an LED CREE XR-E Q5, powered by a battery 18650, 146 g with battery. Enlighten rather cool white.
To 3 hours at full power (about 200 lumens, like Fenix LD20 max). It seems regulated (no power loss or very little during 3 hours). The second level of illumination is adjustable to suit his mini about 40 lumens it takes over 10 hours. Otherwise there are 4 different types of flashing lights. For beamshot see this link: http://taschenlampen-tests.de/?page_id=403
I find this lamp perfect for short night trails because it is very powerful and light !


----------



## NoFair

*Re: New Generation LED Headlamps*



Valinor said:


> I have a ferei hl08. With an LED CREE XR-E Q5, powered by a battery 18650, 146 g with battery. Enlighten rather cool white.
> To 3 hours at full power (about 200 lumens, like Fenix LD20 max). It seems regulated (no power loss or very little during 3 hours). The second level of illumination is adjustable to suit his mini about 40 lumens it takes over 10 hours. Otherwise there are 4 different types of flashing lights. For beamshot see this link: http://taschenlampen-tests.de/?page_id=403
> I find this lamp perfect for short night trails because it is very powerful and light !



Do you know if this lamp uses PWM for the lower light levels and if it is possible to use a large belt mounted battery pack for it? 

Considering getting one and modding it. Shouldn't be bad for $60 shipped. 

Sverre


----------



## Valinor

*Re: New Generation LED Headlamps*

Hello,
I do not know what you mean by PWM, sorry I'm French, and acronyms in English is not easy.
By cons yes there is a larger battery capacity: http://www.hettykat.nl/lang-en/bike-lights/115-ferei-bp28.html (with two batteries 18650), and can be deported to the belt without problem !


----------



## NoFair

*Re: New Generation LED Headlamps*



Valinor said:


> Hello,
> I do not know what you mean by PWM, sorry I'm French, and acronyms in English is not easy.
> By cons yes there is a larger battery capacity: http://www.hettykat.nl/lang-en/bike-lights/115-ferei-bp28.html (with two batteries 18650), and can be deported to the belt without problem !



PWM: Pulse-with modulation

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulse-width_modulation

It means that the light turns itself off very quickly, but if it isn't quick enough it is visible (a bit like strobing). 

Thank you for the battery pack link. I have several packs for 18650s in series or parallel so I would use those. 

Sverre


----------



## Valinor

*Re: New Generation LED Headlamps*

Yes, the lamp should be PMW (in high or low level) because when you look closely there is a slight strobing. This effect is not visible in distance vision, only when you look at your hands (for example) and that there is rapid movement!


----------



## NoFair

*Re: New Generation LED Headlamps*



Valinor said:


> Yes, the lamp should be PMW (in high or low level) because when you look closely there is a slight strobing. This effect is not visible in distance vision, only when you look at your hands (for example) and that there is rapid movement!



Thank you for testing it. I'm pretty sensitive to PWM so I won't be getting one then:shakehead

Sverre


----------



## xyber

*Re: New Generation LED Headlamps*



NoFair said:


> Thank you for testing it. I'm pretty sensitive to PWM so I won't be getting one then:shakehead
> 
> Sverre


 
Why you so concern about this? If the power chip frequency is high enough, there will be no flickering issue at low, even it is PWM.


----------



## NoFair

*Re: New Generation LED Headlamps*



xyber said:


> Why you so concern about this? If the power chip frequency is high enough, there will be no flickering issue at low, even it is PWM.



It isn't high enough so it does flicker. Ferei says it is 100Hz while some of their handhelds are 1000Hz. 

I don't really mind PWM if it is done right, still prefer current regulation when possible though

Sverre


----------



## Bolster

*Re: New Generation LED Headlamps*

Why is this thread stickied? Last post to it October 2010?


----------



## degarb

*Re: New Generation LED Headlamps*

I think is sticky, because technology is still growing. Yes, in good economic times the products seem to lag technology by 2 to 3 years. Now, it seems by a decade. This thread gives up a glimpse at the few products that are keeping up.

Headlamps are tools that help us work, so runtime and useful lux or flood is needed more than trunk/drawer/holster based flashlights. So, here we lurk, hoping new emitters will evolve the role of useful (practical format) headlamps to new tasks never before practical.

In short, don't shut down our hopes. Sure, our expectations morph like a night puppet shadow, for these are LEDs. But are we not the same head-lamped, over illuminated nerds we were when this vernerated thread was birthed?


----------



## AMD64Blondie

*Re: New Generation LED Headlamps*

Does anyone know what LEDs are in the Black Diamond Storm?

Thanks..


----------



## Szemhazai

*Re: New Generation LED Headlamps*

Cree XP-E - as you can read here => Black Diamond Storm - review


----------



## Bolster

*Re: New Generation LED Headlamps*

This thread is sooo old...it primarily references 2008 models...three years is an entire generation when it comes to LEDs. 

It's a good historical thread...but...why is it sticked? 

Why not make the first post a "sticky of stickies" where a variety of interesting threads can be posted (including this one, if someone wants to do 2008 LED research)?


----------



## Szemhazai

*Re: New Generation LED Headlamps*

*Bolster*, stop repeating yourself, you are writing here for less than a few months, at the beginning you were starting a new thread for any obvious question and then making a new thread rewriting other people answers as your own, and now you are behaving like like you are alpha and omega.


----------



## Bolster

*Re: New Generation LED Headlamps*

Wow...an acrimonious personal attack. Wasn’t expecting that. Let me make sure I understand you Szemhazai: 

- Asking moderators for a sticky of stickies is being alpha and omega? 

- I've been posting "a few months" since 2007. However you showed up in 2006 so you're a ranking old-timer that can shush junior members like a school marm?

- I’ve asked questions with answers that were obvious to you. Therefore I shouldn’t ask them, and it’s offensive to you if I do? And if I learn something here on CPF, I’m not allowed to repeat it to someone asking the same question...because...knowledge only derives from you? 

- I am a plagarist? That shot must be taken at the Flood Beam Headlamp thread, which was intentionally a collaborative effort. It's referenced throughout to the people who have contributed to it. If you find some of my postings rudimentary, that’s because they’re written for newcomers, not pants-load know-it-alls. 

So basically my postings are worthless, and I should drop dead...does that about sum it up? Sorry to disappoint you, but I’m not going anywhere. Perhaps you should avoid my postings in the future.


----------



## DM51

*Practically antique (2008) LED Headlamps*

Szemhazai... Bolster's question and suggestion was a perfectly sensible one, and I'm going to implement it. Your attack on him was completely uncalled for, and if it weren't for the fact that you have (AFAIK) behaved well as a member up to now, you might be looking at a suspension. We will assume on this occasion that something else has been affecting your mood and this was just an flash of impatience that will not recur; but please don't do it again.


----------



## DM51

*Re: Practically antique (2008) LED Headlamps*

This thread is now unstuck. I have put a link to it in a new sticky thread: Headlamps forum - Threads of Interest.

Members may suggest other threads they feel should be added to that list.


----------



## gcbryan

*Re: Practically antique (2008) LED Headlamps*

double post apparently


----------



## gcbryan

*Re: Practically antique (2008) LED Headlamps*



DM51 said:


> This thread is now unstuck. I have put a link to it in a new sticky thread: Headlamps forum - Threads of Interest.
> 
> Members may suggest other threads they feel should be added to that list.



I would suggest that the two threads listed in Bolsters signature line be included which are the ones listing considerations for someone new to headlamps and the 2011 Floody Beam List although I would suggest that if this is going to be linked to in this sticky it should probably include all headlamps and not just floody ones.

I also think it would be more helpful if the entries were more complete. Maybe people who have those headlamps can post a more complete synopsis and Bolster can (if he wishes) keep editing the original post.

For instance (and no offense meant here) the lights that he likes are more complete than those he isn't as interested in  However the point of the thread should be to make it easy to compare features of all the headlamps since everyones idea of important features is different. Otherwise only Zebralights would be included 

As an example the review for the BD Storm is pretty bare bones and wouldn't cause anyone reading this to consider the Storm 

Actually I do think the negative points are important to include (for all of the headlamps however). Too many reviews only include the positives. An impartial review will usually include positive and negatives and will not draw any conclusions or make recommendations (IMO).

I'm the newbie to headlamps here so no Alpha Dog effect intended


----------



## Bolster

*Re: Practically antique (2008) LED Headlamps*

Hi GCBryan, thanks for the suggestions. Can I respond/discuss in the thread you reference, the Floody Beam list? See you there...thanks.


----------



## Szemhazai

*Re: Practically antique (2008) LED Headlamps*



gcbryan said:


> Actually I do think the negative points are important to include (for all of the headlamps however). Too many reviews only include the positives. An impartial review will usually include positive and negatives and will not draw any conclusions or make recommendations (IMO).



I tried that some years ago, and it was not a good idea for an author - most typical question that I get was "So, which one is better?" People are assuming that if you are writing review you should know that :duh2:


----------



## DM51

*Re: Practically antique (2008) LED Headlamps*

Good post, gcbryan - thank you. 

I've added Bolster's 2 threads to the sticky, as suggested.


----------

